# 2 من أسرار البرنامج بريمافيرا ( النشاط Task ذو المدة صفر )



## باسم منلا (29 مارس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html#post733564​و أيضا من بعض التقنيات أقدم لكم مايلي :
بفرض انك تعمل على تحديث و متابعة مشروع ضخم مقسم إلى عدد كبير من الأقسام .
بعد فترة من الزمن تم الإتفاق على إخراج أو إلغاء تنفيذ بعض الأقسام في المشروع .
إن هذه الأقسام موجودة مسبقا في البرنامج الأصلي و هي تؤثر على مدة المشروع و تتضمن كلف و موارد .
لا يمكننا حذف هذه النشاطات لأنه من غير المسموح به تعديل البرنامج الأصلي كما إن هذا الأمر سيغير من منطق العلاقات بين بقية النشاطات .
و لا يمكننا اقتراح برنامج معدل Revised program لأن الوقت مازال مبكرا لذلك .
السؤال :
كيف سنلغي نشاطات هذه الأقسام من البرنامج الأصلي دون التأثير على منطق العلاقات بين بقية النشاطات و دون تغيير كلفة المشروع الإجمالية و دون اعتراض من الإستشاري ؟
الجواب :
يوجد لدينا حلين :
الحل الأول :
نخرج هذه النشاطات من البرنامج بتسجيل تواريخ بدء و انتهاء فعلية في نفس التاريخ الذي تم فيه استلام رسالة الإلغاء .
مع وضع الكلفة الفعلية actiual cost مساوية للصفر و كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للموارد .
و لكن من محاذير هذه الطريقة أنها قد تؤدي إلى حدوث حالة out of sequence لبقية النشاطات أي خلخلة العلاقات المنطقية في البرنامج .
الحل الثاني  و هو الأفضل برأيي ) :
جعل المدة OD لهذه النشاطات مساوية للصفر مع الحفاظ على نوعها أي تبقى من النوع TASK
و بالتالي سيصبح تاريخ الإنتهاء لهذه النشاطات قبل يوم واحد من تاريخ البدء
أي أنها ستخرج من البرنامج دون التأثير على بقية النشاطات و تبقي الكلفة الإجمالية كما هي .
مثال :
افترض أن النشاطات التالية مرتبطة مع بعضها بعلاقات FS
النشاط 10
النشاط 20
النشاط 30
عند جعل المدة للنشاط 20 مساوية للصفر سيتصرف البرنامج كما لو أن النشاطين 10 و 30 مرتبطين مباشرة بعلاقة FS
ترقبوا المزيد من الأسرار و التقنيات .
و السلام عليكم


----------



## ناجي جميل (29 مارس 2008)

thanking you, it is very good topic awaiting for more of the same


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (22 يوليو 2008)

thanks,,, its good idea


----------



## virtualknight (22 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر على معلومتك الذهبية وننتظر المزيد


----------



## aakapel (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك

بانتظار المزيد


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا - شكرا جزيلا
لكن هل تعتقد ايضا انة يجب ان نقوم بوضع النسبة المئوية للنشاط 100% بجانب وضع الزمن الخاص بة = صفر


----------



## احمدحسناحمد (23 يوليو 2008)

*medo84*

موضوع مفيد جد اخى الكريم:56:]


----------



## احمدحسناحمد (23 يوليو 2008)

شكر لك عضو جديد


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه الافكار الجيدة


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم و فكرة جيدة جدا


----------



## KAREEMMAHGOUB (6 ديسمبر 2009)

Also you can DISSOLVE this activity without any discripencies to the logic


----------



## مهندسمجدى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى الكريم ,
ما المانع فى مسح هذة الانشطة من البرنامج طبعا بعد الاتفاق مع الستشارى خاصة و أن التكلفة و الموارد بهذة الطريقة يتم ألغائها خاصة بعد الغاء هذة الاعمال من المقاول 
ثانيا :اذ تم وضع مدة صفر للانشطة سوف تظل التكلفة و الموارد كما هى 
أرجو الاجابة و شكرا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومة ممتازة شكرا


----------



## hardyheart (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي إنها أسرار رائعة.


----------



## Eng.Amen (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك ولكن هل جربت الامر dissolve الذي يحذف النشاط مع الحفاض علي منطقية الشبكة وهو موجود في edit جربة


----------



## Adeeb saad (15 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم اعطوني مثال لمشروع مصمم ببرنامج برايمافيرا3 من اول خطوه الى اخر خطوه عن طريق pdf


----------



## Adeeb saad (15 مارس 2010)

عن طريق اميلي التالي [email protected]


----------



## المدني السوري (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور مهندس باسم والله يوفقك وين ما كنت ويا ريت تفيدنا بسؤال المهندس امين
والشكر موصول للمهندس امين لنقاشه الهادف


----------



## Salah eldin (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم على الإضافة


----------



## wissam 1973 (26 مايو 2011)

very smart


----------



## Eng.A1 (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا باشمهندس وبإنتظار المزيد
ومنتظرين اجابك على ان ممكن نعمل dissolve للأنشطه , انا اتوقع انه مينفعش لإن لا يمكن التغيير في البرنامج الأصلي الا بعمل revised و ده مش متاح عندك دلوقتي
اتمنى اني اكون صح


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*2 من أسرار البرنامج بريمافيرا ( النشاط Task ذو المدة صفر )*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلم ايديك يـــا مهندس باسم 

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وفي انتظار المزيد

والإجاااااااااابة على السؤاااااااااال 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## engreham_22 (3 يونيو 2011)

مع احترامى لصاحب التوبيك وبعد الشكر طبعا على محاولة الافادة
ولكن ارى ان البرنامج لابد ان يحاكى ما سوف ينفذ فى الطبيعة تماما
والا سوف يسير كلا منهما فى اتجاه وخاصة مع تقدم الاعمال
وفى هذه الحالة لابد من حذف البنود التى لن تنفذ والتى تم حذفها من موضوع الاعمال وتتم ازالة التكلفة والموارد الخاصة بها تماما من BaseLine
ويتم اعادة الربط بما يتوافق مع تتابع الاعمال المخطط بعد حذف الانشطة
ويجهز البرنامج الجديد بتكلفته وتواريخه الجديدة ويقدم للاعتماد باى مرحلة من مراحل المشروع


----------



## البسام (9 يونيو 2011)

انا اتفق تماما مع المهندس مجدي و الاخ engreham
لايمكنك عمل ذلك
يجب ان يتم رفعها مع العلاقات والتكلفه واعاده عمل rebaseline
يمكن ان تكون الفتره صفر ولكن تبقى التكلفه والعلاقات الوهميه موجوده


----------



## مجدى محمد صالح (10 يونيو 2011)

وماذاعن استخدام امر dissolve activity

اظن انه نفس النتيجة والله اعلم




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html#post733564​و أيضا من بعض التقنيات أقدم لكم مايلي :
بفرض انك تعمل على تحديث و متابعة مشروع ضخم مقسم إلى عدد كبير من الأقسام .
بعد فترة من الزمن تم الإتفاق على إخراج أو إلغاء تنفيذ بعض الأقسام في المشروع .
إن هذه الأقسام موجودة مسبقا في البرنامج الأصلي و هي تؤثر على مدة المشروع و تتضمن كلف و موارد .
لا يمكننا حذف هذه النشاطات لأنه من غير المسموح به تعديل البرنامج الأصلي كما إن هذا الأمر سيغير من منطق العلاقات بين بقية النشاطات .
و لا يمكننا اقتراح برنامج معدل Revised program لأن الوقت مازال مبكرا لذلك .
السؤال :
كيف سنلغي نشاطات هذه الأقسام من البرنامج الأصلي دون التأثير على منطق العلاقات بين بقية النشاطات و دون تغيير كلفة المشروع الإجمالية و دون اعتراض من الإستشاري ؟
الجواب :
يوجد لدينا حلين :
الحل الأول :
نخرج هذه النشاطات من البرنامج بتسجيل تواريخ بدء و انتهاء فعلية في نفس التاريخ الذي تم فيه استلام رسالة الإلغاء .
مع وضع الكلفة الفعلية actiual cost مساوية للصفر و كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للموارد .
و لكن من محاذير هذه الطريقة أنها قد تؤدي إلى حدوث حالة out of sequence لبقية النشاطات أي خلخلة العلاقات المنطقية في البرنامج .
الحل الثاني  و هو الأفضل برأيي ) :
جعل المدة OD لهذه النشاطات مساوية للصفر مع الحفاظ على نوعها أي تبقى من النوع TASK
و بالتالي سيصبح تاريخ الإنتهاء لهذه النشاطات قبل يوم واحد من تاريخ البدء
أي أنها ستخرج من البرنامج دون التأثير على بقية النشاطات و تبقي الكلفة الإجمالية كما هي .
مثال :
افترض أن النشاطات التالية مرتبطة مع بعضها بعلاقات FS
النشاط 10
النشاط 20
النشاط 30
عند جعل المدة للنشاط 20 مساوية للصفر سيتصرف البرنامج كما لو أن النشاطين 10 و 30 مرتبطين مباشرة بعلاقة FS
ترقبوا المزيد من الأسرار و التقنيات .
و السلام عليكم[/QUOTE]


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (21 يناير 2012)

ارى ان حل OD لأن حذف الانشطة سيوجب عمل Revised program يحتاج الى تقديمه الى الاستشاري و انتظار مراجعته و تعليقاته و خطوات روتينية ستقوم بتعطيل الوقت .. و لكن ما أسأله هل يجب وضع 100 % كنسبة انجاز النشاط أم لا ؟؟؟


----------



## باسل أفندي (21 يناير 2012)

الموضوع جيد جدا للنقاش لكن اري انه يمكن تطبيق هذة الحلول علي التحديث الاسبوعي او الشهري فقط اما Baseline فهو من اسمه يقوم علي العقد و مايستتبعه من مخططات و ما الي ذلك وبالتالي اذا تغير Scope فانه يستتبعه تغير في Baseline ولا يمكن ان نطلق عليه كذلك هذا الاسم


----------

